# 2-star US general killed in Afghan green-on-blue attack – reports



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh man, how does this shit keep happening?  

Rhetorical question I know...sorry for the loss.

http://rt.com/news/178168-general-killed-attack-afghanistan/


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 5, 2014)

RIP Sir


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 5, 2014)

Terrible news.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 5, 2014)

It's aggravating that we are still in the position that things like this can happen.

Rest In Peace, Sir and thank you for your service.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2014)

The deceased is ID'ed.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/0...-shoots-at-foreign-troops-causing-casualties/



> U.S. officials identified the murdered American late Tuesday as Maj. Gen. Harold Greene. Greene was the highest-ranked American officer killed in combat since 1970 in the Vietnam War.
> Greene, who was on his first deployment to a war zone, was involved in preparing Afghan forces for the time when U.S.-coalition troops leave at the end of this year. An engineer by training, he was the deputy commanding general, Combined Security Transition Command-Afghanistan.


 
Bio, which seems to confirm what Fox is saying about this being his first deployment.

Blue skies.

http://usarmy.vo.llnwd.net/e2/c/downloads/271929.pdf


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 5, 2014)

Blue skies.





Don't stars have security details?


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Don't stars have security details?


 
Some do, but they aren't always around the guy/ gal. Not knowing the circumstances for today I couldn't comment, but I've seen GO's walk around without the "diamond" or whatever.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 5, 2014)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 5, 2014)

RIP, sir.


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2014)

Absolutely senseless. Trying to help; preparing to leave anyway. "Here, let me put a bullet or two in you."
At this point I'd be happy if they just shut it down and all came home letting the goat shit hit the fan.
And what the hell is this? _"Officials with the Taliban could not be immediately reached for comment."_

Rest in peace, Sir.
Quick healing to all the wounded.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Aug 6, 2014)

R.I.P. Sir


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2014)

Dame said:


> And what the hell is this? _"Officials with the Taliban could not be immediately reached for comment."_


 
I haven't even had coffee and I want to punch my monitor. Not because because of you.

We need to remember that for years the Afghans and others said we must talk ot the Taliban as part of the peace process. A few years ago we began doing that in secret. Then the word leaked out and we embraced it, showing the world our commitment for peace.  Last year, the TB set up a political office in Qatar*. Now you have news organizations trying to contact the TB, which they've done for years. It used to be that the TB would make a statement, but now we contact them for a statement. We've semi-legitimized our enemy. An internationally recognized terrorist organization. Nicely done, America.

* - Some may recall that Qatar is the home to the largest US air base in theater, the place that runs the air war. It is also the home of the Bergdahl 5, the Karzai family compound, and a massive, publicly acknowledged bribe to obtain the World Cup. Qatar is becoming the new Pakistan. They don't need nukes to change our policy towards them and shake us down (Sheikh if you prefer) for money, they have Al Udeid Air Base.


----------



## JHD (Aug 6, 2014)

Rest in peace.  Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------

